# Trailer Alarm TrailerGuard 1.5



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So guys i have been thinking about fitting an alarm to my trailer just as a precaution. 

It has some great features like:

10 WATT Solar Panel
Brake Locking Relay
Backup Battery
Adjustable Vibration Sensor
Internal Siren
External Siren
Remote Controls
Weatherproof Door Switches​ 
It's on special for $299 and im wondering if you guys have any feedback about these system and if there's one you could recommend over this. I would have liked the GPS function version to track it but with 2 hitch locks and a wheel lock + trailer brake lock and vibration sensor which comes on alarm will i really have a problem with it being towed?​ 

TrailerGuard 1.5 Features/benefits
*Feature*
*Included/Option*
*Benefits*​

*10 WATT Solar Panel​​*​

1 Included​

Provides constant charging giving you a virtually "maintenance free" alarm​
*Installation Friendly Terminal Strip​​*​

1 Included​

Mounted to the custom circuit board and labeled for easy hookup. Terminal Strip accommodates wire gages up to 12 AWG​
*Brake Locking Relay​​*​

1 Included​

Assists in locking trailers brakes when activated making your trailer unmovable. System Flashes trailer lights when arming, disarming and when alarm is activated​
*Backup Battery​​*​

1 Included​

Adds days of protection to your trailer even if charging is unavailable​
*Adjustable Vibration Sensor​​*​

1 Included​

Recognizes attempts to vandalize, climb on or even move your trailer and activates alarm​
*Internal Siren​​*​

1 Included​

Has six 124DB tones demanding attention to your trailer​
*External Siren​​*​

1 Included​

Has six 124DB tones demanding attention to your trailer and is mounted under trailer​
*Additional Charging Port​​*​

1 Included​

Added for AC hookup or for extra charging from a second battery source if solar availability is limited​
*Battery Voltage LED Indicator​​*​

1 Included​

Gives you a quick check on battery power with the three color LED
*Press push button for status​
*Alarm Status LED Indicator​​*​

1 Included​

Visible from outside of your trailer and blinks to let you and others know your trailer is protected.​
*Keyswitch​​*​

Option​

Comes with two matching keys- Add as many keys as needed- Keys can match other alarm systems as well​
*Remote Controls​​*​

2 Included​

Arm, disarm and activate panic mode. 2 additional remotes can be added to each system​
*Weatherproof Door Switches​​*​

2 Included​

Tough, durable, hardwired and installed inside your trailer. Add as many door switches as needed to protect every door on your trailer​
*10" x 9" x 4" 16 Gage Steel Enclosure​​*​

1 Included​

Bolts to the inside trailer wall, unreachable to would-be thieves​
*Screw Cover Lid With Locking Tab​​*​

1 Included​

Prevents tampering with alarm while trailer is open, unarmed and otherwise unattended​
*Custom Brackets​​*​

1 Included​

Hold battery in place during travel​
*Hook Up Kit​​*​

1 Included​

Provides you with all hardware and wiring you need to install system. *Hookup kit excludes brake wire, as no industry standard exists for wire​
*Knock Out​​*​

1 Included​

Provided for option of side installation of wires​
*Detailed Schematic​​*​

1 Included​

Adhered to inside of cover lid​
*Detailed Installation Instructions​​*​

1 Included​

Walks you through the install process with photos and helpful tips. Installation DVD available​
*Alarm Logic​​*​

Included​

"Numbered" chirps indicate status of alarm and trailer​
*Lifetime Warranty​​*​

Included​

On all components and accessories (2 year warranty on battery)​ 



​


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

All that is is regular home alarm system or car alarm system with a backup battery acting as the power source and it has remote paging when there is a incident (alarm). You can possibly get a cheap alarm with remote paging with a backup battery for similiar results cheap or next to nothing. If you got the cash, you have a need..go for it though.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

BCC - the trailer lock & vibration won't hurt or interfere with your towing unless you leave the system armed...

You might pull a search on here - as I recall there is at least 1 or 2 threads on the Dewalt security system & maybe a few others

Search not necessary - scroll down to the bottom of this page - Similar threads
Here's one of them http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/job-site-trailer-alarm-systems-44206/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Took a look at that thread and gonna do some stuff to beef up my locks. Looks like my best option is to make sure the trailer cant be towed either via the trailer brakes or a wheel clamp of some type. Then get this above alarm to protect the trailer incase someone does try and tow it or break into it. Im sure stickers will put most people of but i wanna make sure that if they do get the door open that it will be loud to alert people.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

a wheel clamp also known as a (parking boot) is one of the best ways to make sure your trailer is tow-resistant. 2nd would be a notification device such as a remote paging alarm of some sort, wether the trailer alarm you mentioned or a car alarm hooked to a backup battery. 3rd, a 9mm or .45 handgun to confront the thieves.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A fella on here named chris johnson has the Dewalt GPS system on his trailer and strongly recommends it. I looked into it but havent had the funds yet but this is probably the way i will go. It can contact up to 3 people and works off of several sensors for alerting an intrusion or any movement. I would mount it under a shelf/cabinet somewhere out of site. It wont lock up the brakes or sound off an alarm but at least this way you could catch the thief red handed instead of just trying to scare them off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> A fella on here named chris johnson has the Dewalt GPS system on his trailer and strongly recommends it. I looked into it but havent had the funds yet but this is probably the way i will go. It can contact up to 3 people and works off of several sensors for alerting an intrusion or any movement. I would mount it under a shelf/cabinet somewhere out of site. It wont lock up the brakes or sound off an alarm but at least this way you could catch the thief red handed instead of just trying to scare them off.


 
The above system im looking at can also have a GPS system like the dewalts installed also. It's a bit more expensive and you have a montly fee but it's a good system as far as i have heard. Im just unsure about the GPS as by the the system has contacted you the tools would be long gone. Unless of course you attact the GPS module to one of the tools but then you never know if thats the tool they are going to take.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BCConstruction said:


> So guys i have been thinking about fitting an alarm to my trailer just as a precaution.
> 
> It has some great features like:
> 
> ...


 
Both of our trailers have a home made alarm system similar to that, but the cost is closer to $800 by the time we were done. So if that works as well as what we have that is practically free! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Both of our trailers have a home made alarm system similar to that, but the cost is closer to $800 by the time we were done. So if that works as well as what we have that is practically free! :thumbsup:


 
It does seem a good deal. They seem to get very good reviews so it might have to be my next purchase.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know what type of battery they are including, but "days of power" should be more like months. A 10watt solar panel should have absolutely no problems trickle charging a battery running an alarm and if the power was cut off an alarm draws very little power. You should get 3-6 months easily with no recharging on a high quality deep cycle marine battery.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> A fella on here named chris johnson has the Dewalt GPS system on his trailer and strongly recommends it. I looked into it but havent had the funds yet but this is probably the way i will go. It can contact up to 3 people and works off of several sensors for alerting an intrusion or any movement. I would mount it under a shelf/cabinet somewhere out of site. It wont lock up the brakes or sound off an alarm but at least this way you could catch the thief red handed instead of just trying to scare them off.


 
I have a few of the gps locators and one of them is linked to the motion sensor. I highly recommend also. Everything can be done online and by phone. The best thing is the locator where you can view where your dewalt mobile lock is. It is very pricey per month thogh. 20-25 a month each.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> I have a few of the gps locators and one of them is linked to the motion sensor. I highly recommend also. Everything can be done online and by phone. The best thing is the locator where you can view where your dewalt mobile lock is. It is very pricey per month thogh. 20-25 a month each.


I been spending the last few nights weighing up whats best and the Montly payment is just a light to much to make it work the bother plus im worried that if they get in the trailer the GPS aint going to help me much. I have decided to go the Alarm/make more secure/Wheel lock idea. 

Added a couple more internal dead bolts and another shackleless lock on the side door.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Keep in mind none of that will stop one of these on the side of the trailer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Keep in mind none of that will stop one of these on the side of the trailer.


 

Your right and thats why im going for the alarm also. It would be fun watching then try that though as there's so many things hanging on the walls and doors that the saw would bind up every time they made a cut. No matter what i do im sure if they really wanna get my tools or take my trailer they will get to them or take it. Anythings better than nothing though. They might think twice when they see a sign on the trailer saying tracked by GPS and alarmed. Saying that though that might make them think there's some great stuff to be had because of all the protection. :blink:

The crazy thing was i cut the six bolts on new lock latch in just over about 1 min with my cordless angle grinder .


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The DeWalt system has a built in system that will contact up to 3 people via text message and/or email within 30 seconds. When arming, set the siren to silent to catch the perps in the act. Unlike the TrailerGuard unit, the DeWalt does NOT have to have direct line of site to the sky for the GPS to work. It has assisted GPS, which means it can use cell phone towers to help locate.

Any questions about these or other alarms out there, shoot me an e-mail.

Lyle
[email protected]


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lyle Clark said:


> The DeWalt system has a built in system that will contact up to 3 people via text message and/or email within 30 seconds. When arming, set the siren to silent to catch the perps in the act. Unlike the TrailerGuard unit, the DeWalt does NOT have to have direct line of site to the sky for the GPS to work. It has assisted GPS, which means it can use cell phone towers to help locate.
> 
> Any questions about these or other alarms out there, shoot me an e-mail.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Lyle. What would be your choice if you were going to go for one?
The main thing I'm worried about with the GPS systems is if they get in my trailer then GPS is going to make sod all difference as they already have my tools. Seems like a monthly cost i really don't have any use for. Also how well do these GPS systems work from inside the trailer? My cell phone and my portable nav have no single inside my trailer when the doors are closed so how on earth would these systems be able to function when trailer is stolen? Do they have an outside antenna?


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

If you park your trailer at the same spot all the time consider making a tight fitting pen for it out of mafia block. Use 3 mafia blocks to shape a U, then back your trailer into it. If you position the blocks close enough they won't be able to get the doors open. Then you can run heavy chain from the axles to the mafia block to prevent towing.

If you're in the habit of leaving your trailer on jobsites overnight then go for the alarm.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Cheers Lyle. What would be your choice if you were going to go for one?
> The main thing I'm worried about with the GPS systems is if they get in my trailer then GPS is going to make sod all difference as they already have my tools. Seems like a monthly cost i really don't have any use for. Also how well do these GPS systems work from inside the trailer? My cell phone and my portable nav have no single inside my trailer when the doors are closed so how on earth would these systems be able to function when trailer is stolen? Do they have an outside antenna?


The DeWalt system does not have an optional external antenna, but there is a 3rd party that sells one. It is listed on the DeWalt site. I have not tested it yet, so I am not going to say good or bad about it.
A nice thing about the DeWalt unit, is that it is weather resistant. Mount it somewhat protected under the trailer, and the signal should be much better. The monthly fee on those are $20 per month per unit. Also, I do give volume discounts, better than our already low prices.

When ya'll look for alarms, lowest price isn't the best in these cases. Also, wireless alarms, not totally wireless. And some companies have no morals (I know that is hard to believe), but that is one reason why I don't sell certain alarms.

Lyle


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Lyle i have three Dewalt Mobile locks. I once saw there was a fob to arm and disarm the alarms, but i didn't get it. Now i want one, are they still being manufactured? Thanks


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> Lyle i have three Dewalt Mobile locks. I once saw there was a fob to arm and disarm the alarms, but i didn't get it. Now i want one, are they still being manufactured? Thanks


I have been selling the Mobile Lock for more than 2 years, and never seen a key fob type device. This would be an awesome deal. Now I know the old Site Lock had a key fob device, but that system has been discontinued.

Lyle


----------

